# Woodcock 2018-2019



## GLS (Dec 8, 2018)

Opening day woodcock, Georgia.  Usually the birds aren't in, but this year it was different.  We found 8-9, but only could get shots on two.   The areas they were in were particularly thick and weren't our usual rivercane brakes.  Abby and Willa on the ground the whole day.  Briers took toll on Abby's ears, but by the time she was home, the cuts clotted and were treated.  When I first noticed the blood, I thought her throat was cut.  Ear bleeds look worse than they are.   Willa was unscratched.  Both dogs did  a whole lot better than their owner.  Floyd's death ray Ithaca SKB 20; my MF Ideal 16.  Gil
http://www.jpgbox.com/page/55634_800x600/]
	

[/URL]

http://www.jpgbox.com/page/55635_800x600/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 8, 2018)

GLS, wife just got out of surgery yesterday so Me and Drake were house bound today but Tuesday will be our first trip, looks like y’all had a good day?


----------



## cohuttahunter (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks like a lot of fun.  Good-looking dogs and guns!


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 12, 2018)

Very nice. I need to get out there.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 12, 2018)

Went to my hunting lease on the river today trying to shoot a hog or deer and saw nothing but woodcock. I had my 270 so went to truck and swapped out rifle for shotgun and walked another two hours and didn’t come across anymore. I’ll carry my pup back next week and see if I can get him up close with some woodcock. 
Jeff


----------



## GLS (Dec 12, 2018)

Mike, I hope your wife is doing okay. 

Monday was a bust as a top covert was a foot underwater.  We did flush one bird with no cigar (us, not the bird) when we found him in a briar tangle off an elevated road.  Abby and Willa on the ground.  Today, Floyd's Britts Sadie (6 years) and Pop (9 years) were on the ground.  Pop is a huge Brittany at 55 lbs.  We found a few birds and then moved to a new location.  Pop is very direct and ponders the situation before moving.  We were walking down a wide shouldered woods road with thick pines on the right.  Sadie was busy on the left side.  Floyd was talking about Pop being tuckered out.   It was as if he heard us.  He was about 25 yards from the woods.  He walked, did not trot or run, to the edge and with a minimum of movement, locked down.  Bird #2 in the bag.  The switch was thrown. For the next hour and a half he and Sadie were involved in over 10 flushes.  One time three birds got up.  Of course, not a cut feather.  Thick woods, briers, vines, leaves still on the trees (botanical excuses), made it a challenge.  At times it was difficult to get a gun up.  It was quite a day.  Floyd's 20 ga. Ithaca SKB 100DR (Death Ray) and my 16 ga. A. Ilsley.  I shot enough to let the birds know whose side I was on.  Gil


----------



## gsp578 (Dec 14, 2018)

They are down! Duke pointed a pair last Saturday.  All I can say is the woodcock population is still in tact!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 16, 2018)

Gill, I am in the ICU ward in Savannah with my wife! She had a brain bleed last Monday and a lot of testing is going on—the bleeding has finally stopped —So keep the news coming so far this is all the WC hunting  I’m having this year so far?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 16, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your wife. Prayers to heaven for her and hope she has a fast and complete recovery. 
Jeff


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 17, 2018)

Sorry to hear Preacher Landrum. Prayers  to you, your wife and family for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks guys,her bleeding has stopped so now it’s just a waiting game?


----------



## GLS (Dec 17, 2018)

Mike, hoping things continue to hold the course for your wife.  Went out with my best girls today in a new spot, but all the good cover was under water.  SC opens tomorrow and I'll be there.  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2018)

I went to my lease today down next to the Ocmulgee and most of it was flooded. I couldn’t walk thru the planted pines, briars and reed canes but I believe that’s where the birds were. Right at dark I heard several quail locating calls and they were in the thick stuff. At least my pup got some excercise 

Jeff


----------



## GLS (Dec 18, 2018)

South Carolina opener was a little disappointing, but the birds usually show up later in numbers.  Today our coverts were shrunken by high water everywhere.  Four flushes, two down.  However despite Sadie and Pop's best efforts and a good mark, we couldn't find the first bird.  It is the first lost bird in 10 seasons.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Dec 19, 2018)

Billy filled in for Floyd today and we planned to leave house at 7 am.  I had to cancel because Willa had developed pustules on her inner rear thighs.  She had the same problem last year and they were infected which put her out of action.   Vet prescribed an antibiotic regime and said she didn't have to ride the pines.  She believed they were fire ant bites.  Billy was able to come and we left at 9.  We found 7 or 8 in tight spots that prevented shots on flushes.  Birds were skittish and most of the flushes were un-pointed.  Billy's predecessor to the Diana grade 20 ga.  Superposed, a gun he inherited from his dad.  My R10 20.  Bird had a bad feather day.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 20, 2018)

GLS said:


> South Carolina opener was a little disappointing, but the birds usually show up later in numbers.  Today our coverts were shrunken by high water everywhere.  Four flushes, two down.  However despite Sadie and Pop's best efforts and a good mark, we couldn't find the first bird.  It is the first lost bird in 10 seasons.  Gil


Great job Gill?


----------



## GLS (Dec 29, 2018)

After a couple of trips last week with birds found but "no birds in the hand" after shots fired, Floyd got back in town last night from visiting family. Despite warm temps and threat of rain, we took Pop and Sadie, his Britts, to some new ground and found some birds.  We couldn't get Sadie to come out of the dog box and wear the beret which was a gag Xmas gift to Floyd.  He in good nature ribs me about my French guns and boots, etc.  As a good sport he wore the beret and held a bird shot with my Darne R10 20 ga.  We beat the rain by minutes.  Floyd's a professional carver by trade and here is a piece I've shown before.  Everything  is carved and painted by him including the leaves and grasshopper.  He shoots as good as he carves and paints.  The temps were borderline high yesterday and we didn't hunt long for the dogs' sake.  We ended the hunt at the truck just as the bottom fell out of the sky.  There was plenty of water in the woods for them to cool off and they did.  It looks like it'll be too warm until later in the week.  Yesterday we saw turtles on the road and lady bugs everywhere.  We've had enough rain.  Several prime spots are under water.  Birds are pushed out on the hill and look to gum/pine sapling thickets for them.  Tree  cover shooting is difficult compared to head high cane where the shots are more open when they get above the cane.  Gil


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 29, 2018)

I am astounded by the talent of Mr Floyd. Ever carving you present to us is truly world class piece of artwork. 
Jeff


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Dec 29, 2018)

After seeing those I remember you posting some of his work before--astounding artistry and craftsmanship.

Aside from the fact that the hat would be hard to keep on your head in the thick stuff, it's perfect.

And yeah, way too much rain.


----------



## GLS (Dec 29, 2018)

I never tire of looking at this one:


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Dec 29, 2018)

I beleive that's the one I remember.  I'll bet your dogs point it!


----------



## GLS (Dec 29, 2018)

I didn't mean to leave the impression that it's mine.  I like the photo of it. 
Gil


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 29, 2018)

Great job guys??


----------



## GLS (Jan 5, 2019)

I had to resort to somewhat old technology yesterday as I couldn't find my digital scale so I used my 40+ year-old RCBS 1010.  Both scales are tag-teaming me, alternately hiding,  as I couldn't find the RCBS for two years and then stumbled on it where I put it while unsuccessfully looking for my Lyman digital which I put some place secure after turkey season.
I rolled up some woodcock loads for today.  I think we'll finally have some cool, dry weather after temps in the 80s when it wasn't raining cats and dogs and snakes.  Using a Manufrance (MF) roll crimper, MF adjustable shot/powder dipper, MF 16 ga. shotshell loading block, and Cheddite paper hulls, I loaded few shells for my 1930's MF Ideal 302 16 ga.  No, I don' t celebrate Bastille Day.



Floyd, Sadie, Pop and I had a good day today on the nicest weather day we've had this year.  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks like a great day. Y’all living the good life.  
Jeff


----------



## GLS (Jan 6, 2019)

Jeff, Floyd, Abby, Willa and I (dog wrangler and flusher) hunted a new place today with good results. Floyd's Ithaca SKB 100, my Darne R10 and Jeff's Uggie, all 20 ga.  Beautiful day with an early start to hunt while still cool; easy on both the four-legged and two-legged old dogs.  Some good dog work today. Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2019)

Hope my pups heal up enough to start back hunting next week. Y’all certainly have it going on.


----------



## GLS (Jan 7, 2019)

Jeff, I hope it's not too serious about your pup.  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2019)

Ran into a cable and cut neck. Got several deep cuts but they are just about healed.  Just need him to quit scratching the neck making it bleed. 
Jeff


----------



## GLS (Jan 7, 2019)

Jeff, good to hear they are healing.  Several years ago Abby went from 60 to 0 when she hit a coil of concertina (razor) wire in the woods we were hunting.  Troops left it in the field which they aren't supposed to do.  Fortunately Abby had on her Kevlar Bay Vest designed for hog protection.  You can see both Willa and Abby in their vests in the first post of this thread.  Wouldn't have stopped a neck cut, but these vests give me a little  peace of mind when hunting swamps where hogs seem to be always present.  I have seen enough near misses with hogs to be concerned when hunting woodcock around here.  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2019)

I will get a Kevlar vest when he gets about grown. 34 lbs at five months and plenty of growing left.


----------



## GLS (Jan 7, 2019)

When you are ready for one, let me know.  I'll forward the info by PM where mine come from.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Jan 9, 2019)

Spent a few hours today in the woods with Abby and Willa and very few woodcock.  Three solid points, same bird twice but no cigar.  Third point was no bird.   Lot of walking in the windy woods.  Then I had a strange experience.  I got an alert from my Astro 320 that Abby was on point about 125 yards out.  I started towards her and heard Willa's bell clanking away to my left.  She was with another dog.  "Oh well, let's go see what Abby has".  All three of us headed that way.  25' feet from where the handheld said Abby would be, there was no dog in sight.  I got closer.  Abby's collar was on the ground.  I thought that dog with Willa looked familiar.  Sometimes you just get lucky.


----------



## GLS (Jan 10, 2019)

Today I went with Jeff, Floyd, Pop and Sadie.  We downed 6 but only recovered 5.  Floyd's gun was AWOL from photo but not from the action.  It was a beautiful day in the woods. Lowpoint of the day dealing with Pop after he rolled in the greasy carcass of a wild hog.  Despite a mud and water bath, he stunk to high heavens.  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 10, 2019)

Great hunt. I carried my pup out today. We found several woodcock but they got up before we could get close enough for a point. Ran into three different groups rabbit hunting that may have what had the birds flushing wild on us. I was on a WMA close to the house.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 10, 2019)

Man you guys are killing me, I’m still taking care of my wife from her brain bleed, but maybe soon?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 10, 2019)

Your wife needs you and that’s what’s the most important right now.  I’m sure when you are able to get back after them they’ll be there waiting.


----------



## GLS (Jan 11, 2019)

Mike, it sounds as if you and your wife have had  a hard row to hoe.  Thinking of you and her and hoping things improve soon.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm not at this point yet, but I can't rule it out in the future:
“The woodcock is a living refutation of the theory that the utility of a game bird is to serve as a target, or to pose gracefully on a slice of toast…Since learning of the sky dance, I find myself calling one or two birds enough. I must be sure that, come April, there will be no dearth of dancers in the sunset sky…”.

*From A Sand County Almanac, 1949 Aldo Leopold*


----------



## trad bow (Jan 11, 2019)

Everyone should read Sand County Almanac at least twice. I’ve probably read it a dozen times along with his daughters book.


----------



## GLS (Jan 14, 2019)

Floyd, Sadie, Pop and I did some R&D in a place we've never hunted before.  It has potential.  Season is out in a week in GA and at month's end in SC.  Abby and Willa are in rotation for Wednesday and hope springs eternal. Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks like a good spot. I watched and listened to several this evening at dark in my campground in the swamp.


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 15, 2019)

I’ve been hearing a bunch of Woodcock in the evenings at my land in Carroll. If anybody has a dog and wants to go before the season ends shoot me a PM.


----------



## GLS (Jan 17, 2019)

Went with the usual suspects on new ground today.  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 17, 2019)

I jumped close to a dozen yesterday in the swamp on my lease. Unless my puppy points them I’m not going to try to shoot anymore this year. Of course the birds were in cover so thick, I don’t believe I could have got a shot off anyhow.


----------



## GLS (Jan 18, 2019)

Jeff, that's a good many birds to find.  Your pup will work out just fine.  Have you exposed the pup to released birds?  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2019)

Not yet. I have a couple dozen quail ordered and being their free I got to go by their schedule. As for the number of woodcock my lease is full of them right now. I know the habitat they are using in the swamp and can go straight to them right now. High water really has them concentrated on the leases high ground. 
My back has been locked up the past couple days so I can’t move, sure can’t drive.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2019)

Here he is at Twenty-two weeks.


----------



## GLS (Jan 18, 2019)

Sorry about your back--seems you had just gotten better for this season.  Nice looking dog.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Jan 21, 2019)

We closed out the Ga.season today in both new and old territory.  Abby and Willa did better than we did; lots of great dog work and escapees which isn't a bad thing.  It's been a fine  season and my 90 year-old mother sure enjoys eating woodcock as does the family.  We've got 10 days from today in SC and we haven't been there since opening day.  We were lucky to find new ground as high water kept us out of 3 of our prime areas. Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 21, 2019)

I couldn’t let the last day of woodcock season pass without going to give it a try. Between my back going out on me and my puppy battling car sickness, we gave it a try. No birds, two squirrels treed and he actually just stood and watched three deer bound off. 
I’m glad y’all had a good ending to the season Gil. I hope SC is good to y’all.


----------



## GLS (Jan 25, 2019)

Took Abby and Willa across the bridge into SC and had a few flushes on a gorgeous day.  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 25, 2019)

My pup actually pointed a couple wild birds today in a briar thicket. Heard them flush out the far side but couldn’t see them. Sounded like quail but no visual. Hunting national forest so covey size is down by this time of season. 
Jeff


----------



## coachdoug87 (Jan 26, 2019)

I didn't realize South Carolina a bad a longer season until I read all this. I definitely will take advantage of that next year. Anybody know of public land in upstate S.C. To hunt Woodcock?


----------



## GLS (Jan 27, 2019)

Had a nice morning with Mills on some new haunts.  Beautiful habitat but Abby backed by Willa found only one bird.  Mills had the shot and his beauty of a 28 ga. Parker (circa 1903) was golden on the bird.  Mills's 6 months old Britt Sherwood photo bombed the picture.   Gil


----------



## GLS (Jan 29, 2019)

The usual suspects, Pop and Sadie,  with 2 more days to go and it will be the last time I ask a dog to take the photo.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks like yall are still finding them. I'm hoping to get after them here in a couple weeks. I have been way more tied up this winter than I had imagined.


----------



## GLS (Jan 31, 2019)

Faced with going to an unhunted honey hole from years past, a little too close to newly built residences, and going back to old grounds, but in spots we've never hunted, we opted for dog safety and went back to old grounds.  Today was the last day of the season.  After seeing a recent video of Louisiana woodcocking in wet pine flats, we tried that and found two birds in a spot we've never hunted.  We missed one in an adjacent bottom.  Here's the 3 minute video of a hunt in Louisiana.  I wonder how often the hunter has to change the batteries in these dogs.   Sadie and Pop.  Sadie in the photo.  "we don't need no stinkin' batteries".  Season's end, a good one.  Finis.  Peeent! 

http://www.jpgbox.com/page/56097_800x600/]
	

[/URL]



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## trad bow (Jan 31, 2019)

That’s the way to end. Great hunting and great dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GLS (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks, Jeff.  Gil


----------



## trad bow (Jan 31, 2019)

It has been a real good year. I didn’t shoot any woodcock because I wanted my pup to point them. He waited till season was out before he caught on to what to do. My lease had more woodcock on it than I have ever seen on one piece of property so I was able to sit in camp and introduce my son-in-law to the woodcock. We sat an watch the birds go thru their dusk rituals from our camp chairs. He is a dyeinthe wool duck hunter but was astounded the rituals and sounds of the woodcock. He is now looking forward to hunting with me next year chasing these juggernauts. Thanks to everyone who carried us along on their hunts this year 
Jeff


----------

